# Vorfachlänge beim Feedern



## Klo (27. April 2006)

Hi, 

mit welcher Vorfachlänge beginnt ihr denn beim Feedern? Wie weit geht ihr denn maximal runter bzw. rauf?
Danke im Voraus.

mfg 
Klo


----------



## plattform7 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Je nach Beißlaune... Von ca. 10 cm bis rauf auf 80 cm.... Im Durchschnitt sind bei mir die Vorfächer um die 50 cm lang...


----------



## Rotauge (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

@Plattform: von 10 cm rauf? Meine Vorfächer sind normalerweise 80 cm lang und können auch mal 100 cm lang sein, kürzer eher selten.

50 cm halte ich für zu kurz.


----------



## Steffen90 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

ich gehe maximal auf 50cm runter weiter net! durchschnittlich sind meine Vorfächer 75-100cm lang im Extremfall auch schon mal 150cm.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ich hab bis jetzt immer 80 cm

Gruß


----------



## gimli (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Nun es kommt auf das Beißverhalten der Fische an. Die Vorfachlängen von 50cm aufwärts sind durchaus praktikabel.

Wenn es z.B. auf Brassen ganz gut läuft, binde ich 10-20 Gamm-Körbchen und Haken schon mal direkt an die geflochtene Hauptschnur. Dann ist die 'Vorfachlänge' ~ 20-25cm.


----------



## JBrandt (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Jetzt muss ich doch glatt mal doof fragen?  Wovon ist denn die Länge abhängig??  Nimm 80, und wenn nix beisst, dann versuch 40 oder vielleicht doch 100??  In welchem Fall sollte man denn eher kürzer und wann länger wählen?  Vom Gewässer? von der Fischart?...   helft mir!...

MfG

Jörg


----------



## plattform7 (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Rotauge schrieb:
			
		

> @Plattform: von 10 cm rauf? Meine Vorfächer sind normalerweise 80 cm lang und können auch mal 100 cm lang sein, kürzer eher selten.
> 
> 50 cm halte ich für zu kurz.


 
Ich habe damit halt die besten Erfahrungen gemacht... Ab 10 ist natürlich extrem, ist auch ganz selten, so Method-Feeder ähnlich halt... Aber durchschnitt 50, damit fahre ich bei mir am besten...


----------



## Brassenkönig (27. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Meine Vorfächer sind beim Feedern durchschnittlich 70 cm lang. Ich habe mal gehört, dass man lieber ein längeres Vorfach nehmen soll, wenn die Fische vorsichtig beißen. Wenn die Fische gut beißen kann das Vorfach auch mal etwas kürzer sein :m .


----------



## sharkhooker (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Moin
Fische normal 50-75cm!
Wenn Fische sehr vorsichtig sind lieber länger, ergo 75cm
Wenn Fische die Maden "nur" aussaugen dann zur besseren Bisserkennung lieber kürzer, ergo 50cm
Dies gilt für sehr schwache Stömung, bis Stillstand!

Petri für's verlängerte WE


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ich mache die Länge von der Strömung abhängig - ich bilde mir ein (d.h. ich habe keine wissenschaftliche Beweise), dass sich das auflösende Futter vom Futterkorb in Richtung der Strömung auf dem Gewässerboden verteilt. 

Wenn die Strömung stärker ist, verteilt sich das Futter weiter auf Grund. Dann nehme ich ein längeres Vorfach, damit der Köder ganz am Ende des Futterteppichs ist. Fische, die ihre Nahrung gegen den Strom suchen, stoßen dann direkt auf den Köder und machen sich nicht über den Futterteppich her. Umgekehrt bei keiner/geringer Strömung, denn es leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum der Köder 80cm oder mehr vom Futterkorb weg sein sollte, wenn sich das Futter nur auf einem Punkt direkt am Futterkorb verteilt.

Ist meine Theorie nachvollziehbar oder ist da ein dicker Denkfehler drin???#c


----------



## CarpHunter2007 (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache die Länge von der Strömung abhängig -



Ich sehe das auch so. Aber normalerweise würd ich sagen, dass 50 cm ein gutes Mittelmaß ist. Zu kurz würde ich das Vorfach jedoch nicht wählen, da meiner Meinung nach ein zu großes Risiko besteht, dass es zu Verwicklungen mit der Hauptschnur kommt!
Gruß CarpHunter #6


----------



## sharkhooker (28. April 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich mache die Länge von der Strömung abhängig - ich bilde mir ein (d.h. ich habe keine wissenschaftliche Beweise), dass sich das auflösende Futter vom Futterkorb in Richtung der Strömung auf dem Gewässerboden verteilt.
> 
> Wenn die Strömung stärker ist, verteilt sich das Futter weiter auf Grund. Dann nehme ich ein längeres Vorfach, damit der Köder ganz am Ende des Futterteppichs ist. Fische, die ihre Nahrung gegen den Strom suchen, stoßen dann direkt auf den Köder und machen sich nicht über den Futterteppich her. Umgekehrt bei keiner/geringer Strömung, denn es leuchtet mir nicht ein, warum der Köder 80cm oder mehr vom Futterkorb weg sein sollte, wenn sich das Futter nur auf einem Punkt direkt am Futterkorb verteilt.
> 
> Ist meine Theorie nachvollziehbar oder ist da ein dicker Denkfehler drin???#c


 Moin
Genau so meine ich dass!
Sorry, aber so habe ich es doch auch ausgedrückt, oder?
Nagut nicht so ausführlich wie hier, aber so habe ich es gemeint.
P.S.Nein kein Denkfehler

Petri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (1. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Mein Vorfach verwikelt sich so bei jedem 2. Wurf um Mein Futterkörbchen wie kann man das verhindern?

Gruß
Marco


----------



## sharkhooker (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Vorfach verwikelt sich so bei jedem 2. Wurf um Mein Futterkörbchen wie kann man das verhindern?
> 
> Gruß
> Marco


Moin
In dem Du ein "Feeder-Rig" benutzt.
Oder auch ein "Feeder-Boom", zumindestens einen Abstandshalter wo Du den Futterkorb einhängst.
Petri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (2. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Benutz das Feederrig von Sänger

Gruß


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

feedern mit seitenarmmontage(stichwort:aufgeschnittene schlaufe,am kurzen ende der krob,am langen das vorfach),so fliegt der korb vor dem vorfach und es gibt höchstens alle 30-40 würfe mal ne verwicklung!


----------



## Ronen (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



> Jetzt muss ich doch glatt mal doof fragen? Wovon ist denn die Länge abhängig?? Nimm 80, und wenn nix beisst, dann versuch 40 oder vielleicht doch 100?? In welchem Fall sollte man denn eher kürzer und wann länger wählen? Vom Gewässer? von der Fischart?... helft mir!...



ich hol die Frage nochmal hoch. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne antwort drauf.


----------



## MobyDicky (3. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Ronen schrieb:
			
		

> ich hol die Frage nochmal hoch. Vielleicht gibts ja noch ne antwort drauf.



:m  wie vorher schon beschrieben, kürzeres Vorfach ( 45 - 60 cm ) bei geringer und längeres Vorfach ( ab 60 - ca. 120 cm ) bei größerer Strömung im Gewässer. Du willst ja was von deinem angelegten Futterteppich haben.


----------



## Ronen (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ist die Vorfachlänge tatsächlich nur be Strömung relevant?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

@Ronen: [Ist die Vorfachlänge tatsächlich nur be Strömung relevant?]

Ich bin Flussangler, habe wenig Erfahrung am stehenden Gewässern; am Fluss macht es definitiv Sinn, die Vorfachlänge den Strömungsverhältnissen anzupassen. Das ist für mich das wichtigste Kriterium zur Wahl der Vorfachlänge.

Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass es wenig Sinn macht, deutlich unter 50cm Vorfachlänge zu gehen, damit der Koeder noch Spiel hat und sich in der Strömung leicht bewegen kann. Weit über 100cm gehe ich auch kaum, damit der Koeder dann nicht "sonstwo in der Strömung rumschlackert".

Wovon koennte man die Vorfachlänge sonst noch abhängig machen?

-> Zielfisch? Macht für mich keinen Unterschied, ist eher für die Koederwahl interessant
-> Koeder? Jein, bei Boilies ein anderes Vorfach, allerdings variiert die Länge auch hier nach Strömung
-> Untergrund/Bewuchs? Eher eine Frage ob Korb, Tiroler Hoelzl o.ä.
-> Angelweite? Vielleicht, Gewaltwürfe auf Weite mit einem 100cm+ Vorfach enden meistens in Vertüddelungen....
-> Vorfachdurchmesser? Je dicker der Durchmesser, desto eher mache ich das Vorfach ein paar cm länger, allerdings ist es hier bei dickem Durchmesser  viel wichtiger, eine flexible, relativ unsichtbare Schnur als Vorfach zu nehmen
-> ...?

Hat jemand weitere Ideen?


----------



## sharkhooker (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Raubfisch-Fan schrieb:
			
		

> Ich bin Flussangler, habe wenig Erfahrung am stehenden Gewässern; am Fluss macht es definitiv Sinn, die Vorfachlänge den Strömungsverhältnissen anzupassen. Das ist für mich das wichtigste Kriterium zur Wahl der Vorfachlänge.
> 
> Ich glaube allerdings auch, dass es wenig Sinn macht, deutlich unter 50cm Vorfachlänge zu gehen, damit der Koeder noch Spiel hat und sich in der Strömung leicht bewegen kann. Weit über 100cm gehe ich auch kaum, damit der Koeder dann nicht "sonstwo in der Strömung rumschlackert".
> 
> ...


Moin
Wenn ich ehrlich bin wurde soweit alles, wenn eventuell auch mehrfach gesagt.
Die Vorfachlänge hängt ab von:
a) Von den Strömungsverhältnissen
b) Von der "Vorsichtigkeit" der Fische beim Beissen

Petri


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Hi

oder ist mein Vorfach zu lang weil es sich immer vertüdelt?

Gruß


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Hi
> 
> oder ist mein Vorfach zu lang weil es sich immer vertüdelt?
> 
> Gruß



Kann sein - muss aber nicht: Vertüddelungen haben verschiedene Ursachen: Welche Montage nimmst du genau? Hast du mal genau beobachtet wie die Vertueddelungen zustande kommen?

Beispiel: 

-> Montage: Anti-Tangle-Boom mit Korb + Perle(n) wg. Knotenschonung + Karabinerwirbel + Vorfach
-> Problem: Der Korb fliegt rotierend voraus, der Koeder hängt am Vorfach zurück und wird vom Korb quasi mitgezogen. Manchmal erwischt der Korb dieser Rotation das Vorfach und wickelt dieses auf. Mögliche Abhilfen:
- kürzeres Vorfach
- längerer Anti-Tangle-Boom
- 1-2 kleine Bleischrote am Vorfach, so dass dieses in der Luft nicht so sehr hinter dem Korb hergeschleift wird
- vorsichtigeres Werfen, Schlenzen

Ich hatte auch mal das Problem, dass der Korb schön stabil gerade aus flog, weil gut gelagert auf einem schönen, langen Anti-Tangle-Boom. Das Vorfach hing im Flug zurück, fing an zu rotieren und wickelte sich um den Korb oder die Hauptschnur. Hier war zuviel Drall auf der Schnur, so dass beim Wurf ein Entdrallungsvorgang einsetze, der die Rotation des Vorfachs auslöste.

Wenn die Vertüddelung kurz vor oder beim Aufprall entsteht, dann hilft es machmal auch die Schnur mit der Hand ein wenig abzubremsen, damit sich die Montage zum Aufprall streckt. Der vorausfliegende Korb wird abgebremst, das zurückhängende Vorfache überholt ihn.

Beobachte am besten mal beim Wurf genau, wie deine Vertüddelung entsteht.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

@FischersFritz:

Falls du die Schlaufenmontage nutzt: bei dieser Montage macht man ja klassischer Weise mit einem Achtknoten eine Schlaufe, wo das Vorfach eingeschlauft wird. 

Als ich wegen Schnurdrall die Vertüddelungen hatte, habe ich viel gebastelt, bis ich auf das Problem mit dem Drall gekommen bin. Ich habe u.a. mal ein Experiment mit 2 Achtknoten und einem Silikonschlauch dazwischen gemacht, das ist auch sehr resistent gegen Vertüddelungen:

1. Ich setze den ersten Achtknoten so, dass eine "Riesenschlaufe" entsteht. Diese Riesenschlaufe ist dann so ca. 20-25cm lang.
2. Dann ziehe ich diese Riesenschlaufe durch ein ca. 15-20 cm langes Stueck Anti-Tangle-Schlauch oder -Röehrchen, so dass dann ca. 5cm dieser Riesenschlaufe rausgucken
3. Dann mache ich noch einen Achtknoten, so dass dann eine kleine Schlaufe übrig bleibt. In diese kleine Schlaufe wird das Vorfach eingeschlauft.

Vorteil: das Vorfach steht seitlich etwas ab - ähnlich wie bei einer seitenarm-Montage, nur halt nicht im rechten winkel; beim Schlauch nicht zuviel Spiel lassen, sondern den zweiten Achtknoten sehr dicht daran setzen, sonst baumelt's zu viel herum!

Ich versuche mal, ein Bild von dieser Bastelei zu machen und stelle es dann hier ein.


----------



## Fischers Fritz (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ne ich verwende das Feeder-Rig von Sänger
am anfang kleiner Wirbel dann kommt seitenarm wo der korb dran is und dann kommt wirbel wo vorfach eingeschlauft wird.
ja an ab bremsen hab ich auch gedacht is ja beim spirulino glaub ich auch so
ich hab die Schnur im Schnurklip
das Rig gibt es in 50 und 70 cm benutze meistens das 50 cm


Gruß
Marco


----------



## Pikebite (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Noch ein Nachtrag zur Vorfachlänge:

Haben die Fische durchweg tief geschluckt, sollte man auf jeden Fall reagieren und das Vorfach kürzen. Ich bin teilweise schon bis auf 15cm runtergegangen und hab trotzdem gefangen - aber nix verangelt!


----------



## melis (4. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Die besten Fangergebnisse hatte ich bei um 15cm herum. Ebenso beim Karpfenangeln.


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				Fischers Fritz schrieb:
			
		

> Ne ich verwende das Feeder-Rig von Sänger
> am anfang kleiner Wirbel dann kommt seitenarm wo der korb dran is und dann kommt wirbel wo vorfach eingeschlauft wird.
> ja an ab bremsen hab ich auch gedacht is ja beim spirulino glaub ich auch so
> ich hab die Schnur im Schnurklip
> ...


----------



## Klo (5. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Das mit der Fliesgeschwindigkeit kann ich nachvollziehen.
Ich habe aber vorher nur gehört, dass die Vorfachlänge von dem Beißverhalten der Fische abhängt:

-Fische beißen gut: Vorfach kürzen
-Fische beißen vorsichtig, zupfen nur kurz am Köder: Vorfach verlängern

Was sagt ihr dazu?


----------



## heinzrch (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

meine Vorfachlängen beim Fischen mit Seitenblei oder kleinem Futterkorb: 50-80cm, wenn du kurze knackige Bisse hast, die du nicht verwandeln kannst, ist das  Vorfach definitiv zu kurz.
Noch ne Frage von mir: ich fische auf Barbe, bisher immer mit 0.25er Mono durchgehend, gestern habe ich mal ein geflochtenes (Drennan Carp grün, 4,5 kg) verwendet, ich dachte, das grüne Flechtvorfach sieht wie ne Fadenalge aus, und ist daher unverdächtig. Leider hatte ích oft Verwicklungen, auch mit Schlaufenmontage. Ist das geflochtene Vorfach zum Feedern im Strom nicht so sehr geeignet ?


----------



## Raubfisch-Fan (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

@heinzrch: Interessanter Gedanke mit der Fadenalge, habe ich nie aus dieser Perspektive betrachtet... |kopfkrat 

Ich nehme nur Mono für's Feedern; habe mal mit geflochtener auf einer Rolle experimentiert, war damit aber nicht so recht gluecklich, weniger Bisse als auf Mono und einige (vermutlich) groessere Barben ausgeschlitzt... Gibt aber auch Leute die das anders sehen

Als Vorfachmaterial habe ich es nie versucht, ich wuerde eher eine  geflochtener Schnur als Hauptschnur und eine etwas groessere Schlaufenmontage aus Mono nehmen, wegen Pufferwirkung im Drill und Abriebfestigkeit. 

Wie sieht es denn bei aus, wenn der Futterkorb festhängt, knallt dann irgendwo die Mono-Hauptschnur durch?


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ich fange immer mit 80 cm an, ist ein gutes Mittelmaß. Kommen die Bisse kurz und heftig, ohne einen Fisch zu haken, verlängern, kein Boiss aber ausgelutschte Maden, Vorfach verkürzen. Aber wie gesagt, 80 cm kommt zu 
90 % hin.


----------



## Stefan21j (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Hallo zusammen.... 

Ich habe in letzter Zeit auch immer wieder versuche beim Feedern gemacht.
Dabei ist mir aufgefallen das ich grade bei Strömung mit den unterschiedlichen Montagen mal mehr mal weniger Drall bzw Verwicklungen Vorfach/Körbchen habe...
Am liebsten nutze ich eine Klassische Feedermontage mit Mono Hauptschnur und ner speziellen Feederschnurr als "Schlagschnur".Ich verbinde die beiden Schnüre mit nem Blutknoten.
Die "Schlagschnur" nehm ich ca 10 Meter lang. Davon nehm ich den letzten Meter doppelt und mache einen doppelten Schlaufenknoten rein.
Von dem Ende der Schlaufe gesehen machen ich in einem Abstand von ca 10-20 cm nochmals eine Kleine Schlaufe in die Schnur.Wiederum mit einem Doppelten Schlaufenknoten. So entsteht eine recht einfach aber für mich doch noch am besten und vor allem am günstigen eine gute Feedermontage
In der großen so entstandenden Schlaufe hänge ich den Futterkorb mit nem Doppelwirbel ein.in die kleine zweite Schlaufe ohne Wirbel den Haken....
Damit habe ich kaum Probleme und recht guten Kontakt zum Fisch...
Einzige Nachteil...da das Vorfach direkt auf die Hauptschnur "getüdelt" wird, ist es ein wenig Fummelei das Vorfach zu wechseln....

Noch fragen?
Dann lest die Packungsbeilage oder fragt euren Tackledealer...

Malen kann ich leider nicht aber ich hoffe ihr wisst was ich meine.

LG Stefan


----------



## Knispel (8. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Ich weiß nicht wie diese Dinger auf "Fachenglisch" heißen, aber ich benutze diese einfachen Abstandshalter in Form einer leicht gebogenen Kugelschreibermine mit angelöteten Wirbel / Karabiner zum einhängen des Futterkorbes. Davor eine Gummiperle und Wirbel mit Karabiner, dahinter mit etwas Abstand ein Legerstopp. Einfach aber wirksam, vertüdeln äußerst selten.


----------



## heinzrch (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

Das mit der Schlagschnur finde ich interessant, ich fische normalerweise mit 0.25er Mono (frische Schnur, sauber gebunden) in einer Entfernung von ca. 10-15m (Kleinfluß). Als Haken hab ich den sog. Wahnsinnshaken von Profiblinker, Gr.6 - 8. Ich habe extrem viele Hänger, mit der 0.25er biege ich aber meistens den Haken auf. Wenn meine Theorie mit dem geflochtenen Vorfach aufginge, könnte ich sogar 0.35 Mono mit entsprechend schwererem Blei/Korb fischen, und hätte gar keine Verluste mehr...
Wenn die Barben geflochtenes Vorfach als natürlich (Alge, Pflanze) annehmen, könnte ich auch ein starkes Flechtvorfach nehmen. Wie gesagt, meine Theorie wäre, daß ein weiches grünes Flechtvorfach sogar noch eher als Bestandteil der natürlichen Umgebung wahrgenommen wird, als ein 0.25er Mono. Ich hab aber noch zu wenig Erfahrung mit Flechtvorfach beim Barbenfischen, sodaß ich das noch nicht richtig beurteilen kann. Rein aus dem Bauch raus würde ich im Moment sagen, daß die 0.25er Mono besser fängt.
Kann aber sein, daß die Macht der Gewohnheit und die Erfolge der Vergangenheit den richtigen Blick trüben. Man hängt wohl zu sehr an den alten Gewohnheiten, auch (oder gerade) beim Angeln.

Noch ein Tip zur Schlaufenmontage: wenn ihr die zweite, kleine Schlaufe so bindet, daß die große Schlaufe leicht asymetrisch abgebunden wird (Bleikarabiner ins lange Stück einbinden) und die kurze Schlaufe noch etwas in sich verdrallt, wird das ganze noch mehr verwurstelungssicher.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 3879 (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*

ich fische nur noch mit seitenarm,da dann der korb vorwegfliegt un es keine verwicklungen gibt.
weiterer vorteil,der fisch muß weder korb anheben noch schnur durch die antitangleröhrchen ziehen(bei gepsannter schnur dürfte das einen widerstand ergeben) und hakt sich bei entsprechendem haken entweder durch das gewicht des korbes wenn er auf mich auf mich zuschwimmt bzw biegt die rute ohne die schnur durch das röhrxhen ziehen zu müssen.

die vorfachlänge kann man dann varieiren wie man will,auch die länge der schnur zwischen korb und haupotschnur ist frei wählbar.

meist mache ich so ca 15-25cm zwichen korb und hauptschnur,und das vorfach hängt bei gestraffter schnur ca 40 cm unter dem korb,im fluß 70cm-100cm je nach strömung.

vorteil im fluß,das vorfach hebt,wenn maden oder wurm dran sind,auch schonmal vom grund ab was döbel,alande,rotaugen gerne mögen


----------



## Seebaer (9. Mai 2006)

*AW: Vorfachlänge beim Feedern*



			
				acidflash schrieb:
			
		

> ich fische nur noch mit seitenarm,da dann der korb vorwegfliegt un es keine verwicklungen gibt.
> weiterer vorteil,der fisch muß weder korb anheben noch schnur durch die antitangleröhrchen ziehen(bei gepsannter schnur dürfte das einen widerstand ergeben) und hakt sich bei entsprechendem haken entweder durch das gewicht des korbes wenn er auf mich auf mich zuschwimmt bzw biegt die rute ohne die schnur durch das röhrxhen ziehen zu müssen.
> 
> die vorfachlänge kann man dann varieiren wie man will,auch die länge der schnur zwischen korb und haupotschnur ist frei wählbar.
> ...


 
Gut geschrieben #6 #6 #6


----------

